# KiVan...I have a suggestion



## li_shaoran (Oct 26, 2002)

KiVan... why don't you add a forum for foreign languages like spanish...

Waiting to been heared... me


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

for something like that to happen, there would have to be a dozen of moderators to recognize different languages or a few people that r familar with various languages. we dont want a bunch of spam in a foreign language


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Still, it was a good thought...
All thoughts have their flaws but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like me wanting food..
Im home alone so I have to make it myself, lol


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

that is true but i was simply pointing out wat could happen if its not handled properly


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Yeh,
I see what you mean.

Could turn out disasterous heh


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 26, 2002)

I see what you guys mean...
but I'm not all english, you know
since i learn how to write, talk, and read in english in the school (i'm only 14), i have the need to write in my own language... well... but is only a suggestion... don't have to be so violent...


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

heh, like i said b4 i was only stating the facts,didnt mean to sound violent


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

Imagine KiVan agrees to put up a forum for Spanish speaking people, the next day someone will come and request 1 for French, another one for Japan, another one for German, another one for Greek,... 

One question about the same subject might be repeatedly asked in more than 1 forum
One can't learn anything new because it's in Spanish/French/German/...

and... eventually everything will get out of hand


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 26, 2002)

You're right... sorry for that...
KiVan... not pay attention to that... sorry



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> KiVan... why don't you add a forum for foreign languages like spanish...


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

well actually that could be easily solved by making a "Foreign Language" forum. that way every is happy


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

Thats a great idea only if kivan was here to approve


----------



## LINK (Oct 26, 2002)

i can be the spanish mod., i know spanish perfectly and i'm fluent in english


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

Are you willing to translate everything so that we English speaking people could all understand ?


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

hell if all fails we could all use altavista


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i've tried this before, and foreign language forums just don't workout (right d2?). there arn't enough people to post in them, and they could be doing something that's not proper on the board, and people would n't understand. it ends up being useless.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

yes i know zero. but done properly,it can work quite well


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah. it would be a good idea. and very useful.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Pfft why bother, everyone knows English is the universal lauguage .  Just jokin fellas, its a decent idea but I think it could become unnecessarily complicated.  I picture someone requesting a forum for every possible language out there, when there are already tons of GBA rom forums in multi languages (I know only english and it seems like half the sites I run into I cant understand a word lol).

But good luck to anyone who tries, I however wouldnt want to undertake that


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

haha. it just doesn't work right.


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 26, 2002)

I agree. whats the point of a foriegn Forum?


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 26, 2002)

KiVan... why don't you add a forum for foreign languages like spanish...

Waiting to been heared... me


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

having multiple forums with different languages is not applicable sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as i saw in the statistics we have people from every country of the world...
we eould have around 100 forums or so =P
let's say this is a chanche for you to learn english better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for me too


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

heh. btw while were on the topic of foreign languages, how many people here speak different languages?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

check the flag uder the name...
see? mine is italian flag


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i currently only speak english (and a tiny bit of french cause we learn it in school). but i am hoping on getting my aunt to teach me japanese, i am not japanese though. she is my aunt through marrige.


----------



## luixy (Oct 26, 2002)

a forum in spanish is a Great Idea, my english are poor , and  i dont understand some things that the people write.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

sure it would be great for a couple people, but overall it's not worth it.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i thought i said to make a forum called "Foreign Language" forum where u can speak any language, that way theres no need to make severl dozen forums for different  languages


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

it would be to confusing, cause thered be french topics, spanish topics, japanese topics. and again, it's just not worth it.


----------



## drabag (Oct 26, 2002)

i agree with you zero !! my english is not perfect , ooh noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but this forum is a good way to practice...and it's one of the first international languages so everyone have to keep on trying ... in english !!!
as we can see it in some others polls and posts, members from all over the world can have great discusses about gba or more, "talking" the same language and laughing for the same humor 
What else do you want ??


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

and also people would feel left out, because they wouldn't know what's going on in those other forums.


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 26, 2002)

I see guys... better leave the forum as is...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> agree with you zero !! my english is not perfect , ooh noooo Â
> but this forum is a good way to practice...and it's one of the first international languages so everyone have to keep on trying ... in english !!!
> as we can see it in some others polls and posts, members from all over the world can have great discusses about gba or more, "talking" the same language and laughing for the same humor
> What else do you want ?? Â
> ...



Ok... i'll try to learn english....


----------



## LinkG (Oct 26, 2002)

I think that though it is a good idea, it has it's downsides though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I speak (and write, read, etc) in Spanish as well as in english, so why not just post messages en Español instead of having them make a whole new programmation?


I'm from COLOMBIA


----------



## LINK (Oct 27, 2002)

why dont we just make officials, like 1 official for each languaje that can speak english perfectly, these officials would help people who need help translating something in a certain languaje


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 27, 2002)

QUOTE(LINK @ Oct 27 2002 said:


> why dont we just make officials, like 1 official for each languaje that can speak english perfectly, these officials would help people who need help translating something in a certain languaje


That's a good idea...


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 31, 2002)

Another suggestion... why there's not a "HOME" button to go to the main page or i'm wrong?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 31, 2002)

QUOTE(li_shaoran @ Nov 1 2002 said:


> Another suggestion... why there's not a "HOME" button to go to the main page or i'm wrong?


There is...see the logo at the top? The long blue bar with GBATEMP in the top left corner? Click on it.


----------



## li_shaoran (Oct 31, 2002)

THANX!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------

